# Turkey hunt



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have never been on the turkey hunt and do not have the slightest clue as where to go. Where are some good regions in the state for the turkey hunt and while at it, what sort of turkey calls should I buy? any information is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Never too early to start thinking about the turkey hunt. Here's my advise for you at this time given your experience level. There are turkeys in nearly all the mountain ranges of Utah except some for the more desert areas. Pick an area close by your home and learn the country...drainages, where the roads go, and most importantly the property boundaries. Come this spring, starting around the first part of March, get out and start looking for big flocks of birds. They're still bunched up at that time and the size of the bunches will be a good indicator as to total numbers in the area. The gobblers start sounding off about that time of year so your scouting should include early morning and evening time spent just sitting quietly and listening. Try and keep track of the bunches as spring progresses because the bunches will start to break up and smaller groups will go their separate ways. Basic hunting practices are all that is needed to bag a bird. As to calls, start with a good box call or slate. Both are easy to use and are used by every turkey hunter out there. Good luck and stay tuned to this channel this spring...lots more turkey talk as the hunt gets closer.


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Last year was my first year hunting turkey's and there was several lessons that I took away. First was practice, practice and more practice. If you are shooting a shotgun you should know your pattern very well at all distances. Second lesson: Patience. I blew 2 really good opportunities because I wasn't patient enough. 3rd lesson was box calling was the easiest but take chalk with you otherwise your call will sound like crap. Beyond that just get to know where there are turkey's. This fall I've found 4 new places to hunt turkeys while out deer and elk hunting. So they are out there just got take the time to put leather to the ground. 

I was on the birds the very opening morning and missed my first shot at 45 yards. Then had a new gobbler later on that afternoon that I could see and would respond to my calls really well but would not jump a small creek, waited for a while for him to cross and when he wouldn't I tried to circle him, that was a bad idea because he jumped the creek while I was circling around. Next weekend called in a flock but got them hung up at the 100 yard mark.


----------

